# Anavar and Clen



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

Alright guys, first post

first just like to say been reading up on different cycles for a while now but would like your opinions on what im doing

stats

age:22

weight: 185lbs

height: 5'10

bodyfat: 14%

Exp: training seriously 3 years

what it is iv got 8 weeks till I go on holiday and want to try lean up abit more and become more defined, I know oral onlys are flamed all the time but I was planning on running anavar by itself, I see alot of people have had postive experiences with it

Weeks 1-6 100mg Anavar ED, split into four doses throughout the day

Weeks 1-8 (2 weeks on, 2 weeks off) tapering up to 120mcg clen/day

weeks 7-8 20mg nolva ED

My diets very clean, 6 clean meals a day, all high protein; chicken, turkey etc and eat lots of brocolli with it, only carbs I am eating is PWO and my oatmeal in a morning. Supplementing with creatine, taurine, glutamine

My training is a 5 day split and morning cardio EOD

Let us know what you think fellas


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I've only ever split my var dosage 2x a day and never had issues.

clen can be run higher than 120mcg depends on personal tolerance, also no need to do 2weeks on 2 off, if every 3rd week you use diphenylhydramine before bed at 50-100mgs.

ensure to have plenty of potassium to help with clen cramps.

pct is minimal to none, tbh i'd be inclined to just run the var throughout onto the holiday and start pct when your back.


----------



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks for your input mate

im shaking quite abit at 120mcg so i think im guna stick at this dose for a while.

So If i take 50mg with breakfast and what you think for second 50mg, pre workout or before bed ?

also im away for 2 weeks, so run the var 8 weeks straight at 100mg Ed and then run some nolva after my 2 week break

cheers pal


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Your doing the same cycle as me mate and im on week 4....im going 10 weeks though...

What dose Var you doing!? and i split my tabs up during the day don it both ways and its better for ME maybe not you to have the va in ur system at all times if poss, had a 7 hours half life


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd take the second dose pre workout i usually take my orals about 1hr pre workout.

yeah run it throughout the holiday so you start your pct when your back from it.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

RowRow said:


> I've only ever split my var dosage 2x a day and never had issues.
> 
> clen can be run higher than 120mcg depends on personal tolerance, also no need to do 2weeks on 2 off, if every 3rd week you use diphenylhydramine before bed at 50-100mgs.
> 
> ...


Var/Clen any other oral you would ad to the mix to add some extra size, obv var will add min size and harden me up but i want a tad bit more size, was thinkin of adding test but duno if i wana pin


----------



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

you doing a pct at all mate ? and you doing 100mg aswell ?

im on day 2 of 100mg every day pro chem var, the 50mg tabs. I want to split it up into 4 doses throughout the day but the tabs are a bast*rd to snap in half lol


----------



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

RowRow said:


> I'd take the second dose pre workout i usually take my orals about 1hr pre workout.
> 
> yeah run it throughout the holiday so you start your pct when your back from it.


I wont be able to run it throughout the hol mate, dont wana risk taking var away with me, so is it ok to run the var up to when i go away, have 2 week break and then run pct ?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

smithy12345 said:


> I wont be able to run it throughout the hol mate, dont wana risk taking var away with me, so is it ok to run the var up to when i go away, have 2 week break and then run pct ?


not really no, if you that you may aswell not bother with pct at all tbh. but then 2 week pct is jack all anyway.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

If you're just looking to drop body fat why do you even need to run gear? If you're 14% bf then you're already pretty lean and 8 weeks is enough to look quite different.

I've been following the Ultimate Diet 2.0 system since December (in blocks of 6-8 weeks, with 1 week rest in between) and I've been able to maintain a more or less constant weight loss of just over 1lb per week. You'll be in the gym 4 times per week training with weights and cardio is optional (I don't do it). The diet is pretty tough, but if you follow the system to the letter you can expect to increase your strength (or at the very least maintain your mass/strength) and lean out nicely.

You could incorporate the Clenbuterol to further increase results, but it isn't necessary. The anavar certainly isn't needed.

My point really is why bother using gear if you don't really need it?

Just my two cents worth anyway.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I'd lean out first with UD2 and save the anavar for a nice gaining cycle with some testosterone before holiday next summer...


----------



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

RowRow said:


> not really no, if you that you may aswell not bother with pct at all tbh. but then 2 week pct is jack all anyway.


Well what are the rules on taking products like Nolva abroad ? I could run my pct during my hol If nolvadex can be taken away


----------



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> I'd lean out first with UD2 and save the anavar for a nice gaining cycle with some testosterone before holiday next summer...


Iv started now though mate and iv seen quite alot of people having good success with anavar only


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

smithy12345 said:


> Well what are the rules on taking products like Nolva abroad ? I could run my pct during my hol If nolvadex can be taken away


I think it depends on the country. Normally though I think you'd need a doctor's prescription.


----------



## Tanman (Jun 8, 2012)

Just started a var/clen cycle today....hope it works as well as everyone says.lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Anavar, tren and ephedrine would be optimum for fat loss in my eyes.

var 100mg p/d

tren 75mg p/d

eph 18mg 3x p/d

test prop 50mg eod

cardio 2x per day and weights everyday.


----------



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Anavar, tren and ephedrine would be optimum for fat loss in my eyes.
> 
> var 100mg p/d
> 
> ...


Would like your opinion mate, look in awesome shape

how would you run the var and clen bearing in mind I go away in 8 weeks and wont be able to take any drugs with me ?

would var at 100mg ED for 6 weeks be ok and I was only planning on doing a 2 week pct of nolva 20mg ED


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

smithy12345 said:


> Would like your opinion mate, look in awesome shape
> 
> how would you run the var and clen bearing in mind I go away in 8 weeks and wont be able to take any drugs with me ?
> 
> would var at 100mg ED for 6 weeks be ok and I was only planning on doing a 2 week pct of nolva 20mg ED


run var 100mg p/d for full 8 weeks, if you really think the pct thing is needed, just start when you get back from hols.

run clen at for 3 weeks, 40mcg/80mcg/120mcg, off for 2 weeks, then 3 more weeks 40mcg/80mcg/120mcg. Ripped holiday (diet and effort in the gym depending of course)


----------



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> run var 100mg p/d for full 8 weeks, if you really think the pct thing is needed, just start when you get back from hols.
> 
> run clen at for 3 weeks, 40mcg/80mcg/120mcg, off for 2 weeks, then 3 more weeks 40mcg/80mcg/120mcg. Ripped holiday (diet and effort in the gym depending of course)


Haha thanks buddy ill do that

i am bit concerned with regards to shut down but i know var is mild, is there much chance of a shut down and also is a pct neccessary ?

Appreciate your help buddy


----------



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

bump..

Im running 100mg of Var/day for 6 weeks and was planning 2 week PCT of Nolva 20mg a day, is this sufficient ?

would like peoples opinions please


----------



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

please guys, any help at all would be appreciated ?


----------



## 88percent (Mar 2, 2012)

Why are you still asking questions and asking for help when numerous people have already answered you. PowerHouseMcGru who clearly knows his stuff told you what to do and even said you could pct when back. When are you going to listen? Ps the answer to you questions is simple, take your anavar for as long as you want. Whether you pct or not is up to you, alot of ppl don't pct atal


----------

